# The Victim WIP



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

This time around I'll be working on the Monster Scenes Victim kit. Conversions include footwear, a new hairstyle, and click-in arm joints similar to my earlier Dr. Deadly project. Here we go...

Torso halves and leg halves are glued together in preparation for seam work. After puttying and sanding everything (including some minor spots on the arms), areas to be Dremeled away are marked with a Sharpie...on the arms and torso...

View attachment 83835


View attachment 83836


View attachment 83837


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Dremeling complete, with a touch of sanding needed to smooth the key edges. These pics demonstrate the ease of changing the arms:

View attachment 83838


View attachment 83839


View attachment 83840


View attachment 83841


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Next step  is to make sure our lovely Victim is properly shod. I used Loctite quick-setting epoxy putty here to make the soles...it starts to set in about 5 minutes and is completely set in about an hour. This allows me to shape the soles and hold it in position until it sets.

View attachment 83842


View attachment 83843


View attachment 83844


View attachment 83845


Soles are applied and shaped. A bit of Dremeling and sanding is needed to refine the shape before detailing.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Looks pretty good! I like the idea of replacing the arms and being able to pose her for different scenes!

MMM


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Beats heck out of having to separate her body halves to do it, MMM! Luckily the legs switch fairly easily! :thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

She's coming along well James!! The shoes are excellent!!

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

And those are just the soles, Chris! Wait 'til you see the next phase! :thumbsup:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Cool! Fill us in as you go. I read one of threads you started about the posable arms and thought it was a clever idea.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Next week...finishing the shoes and a new coiffure...lessee who recognizes what the footwear is supposed to be...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

*Al Bundy would approve...*

Continuing the revamping of our voluptuous Victim...upper parts of the footwear and additional shaping to the soles is done with Aves Apoxie-Sculpt. First pair roughed in:
View attachment 84248


View attachment 84249


View attachment 84250


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Alternate legs with some detailing and straps added:
View attachment 84251


View attachment 84252


View attachment 84253


View attachment 84254


Straps will be sanded to a flat surface.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Straps added to first pair of legs:
View attachment 84255


View attachment 84256


View attachment 84257


I nicked her shin while Dremeling some "vent holes" so a dab o' putty applied and viola! Good as new! :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

*How do you want your hair cut?*

Time for the Victim to get a new coiffure. Her hairstyle is based on a pic from one of my lady's catalogs (thank you, love!). Before: 
View attachment 84258


View attachment 84259


View attachment 84260


View attachment 84261


View attachment 84262


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Resculpting begun with our old friend Apoxie-Sculpt:

View attachment 84267


View attachment 84268


View attachment 84269


View attachment 84270

For sculpting hair details, I use a tool made by embedding 4 straight pins in a handle made of epoxy putty.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...finished 'do:
View attachment 84271


View attachment 84272


View attachment 84273


View attachment 84274


View attachment 84275


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

All parts puttied, sanded, Dremeled, resculpted, yadda yadda yadda...
View attachment 84276

...ready for...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...PRIMER! 
View attachment 84277

This time around I used Krylon Ruddy Brown.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

The revamped Vic parts...
View attachment 84278


View attachment 84279


View attachment 84280


View attachment 84281

Coming up...paint... :woohoo:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

That's amazing work James!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
How long have you been sculpting and doing conversions?!? I love what you've done with her hair! I can't wait to see her in the paint!!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

This is coming along great James and like Chris said...can't wait to see the paint start to fly :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Looking good James, that's some nice customizing you're doing! :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

A-nut, Mcdougall, Nite-Owl, thanks for the kind words! Just started doing conversions recently, with Dr. Deadly being the first. I've been sculpting for years...I used to make Halloween masks as a hobby.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

*...something different...*

My honey suggested I give the Victim a light African-American skin tone, similar to one of our local newscasters (thank you again, love! :thumbsup. Here are the parts basecoated with a mix of Apple Barrel flesh, Americana burnt sienna, and Apple Barrel burnt umber:

View attachment 84337


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Some detailing on the eyes and mouth:

View attachment 84338


View attachment 84339


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

A closer look at the legs: 

View attachment 84340


View attachment 84341


View attachment 84342


View attachment 84343


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Burnt umber washes applied to detail the torso:

View attachment 84344


Dark burnt umber eyes, eyebrows, and lashes are added. Lips are painted Apple Barrel tiger lily. I'll also be adding a faint blush to her cheeks.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Arms with burnt umber wash shading and Folk Art metallic pearl white on the nails:

View attachment 84345


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Details of the arms:

View attachment 84346


View attachment 84347


View attachment 84348


View attachment 84349


Next week: detailing the Victim's clothing and hair.


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

She's looking Fantastic, love the hair, can't wait to see the the rest:thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Gaz! Final steps in this WIP next week!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Another Great job, well done!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

*Haute and bothered...*

The last steps in this WIP...clothing and hair. The Victim's shirt is a custom color I call Pulse...a mix of Apple Barrel Tiger Lily and Berry Red and Ceramcoat orange. Highlights are drybrushed Pulse with a bit of Tiger Lily to lighten:
View attachment 84702


View attachment 84703


View attachment 84704


View attachment 84705


View attachment 84706

Hair is basecoated dark burnt umber, drybrushed with chocolate bar and highlighted with burnt sienna.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

That's NICE!!!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

*Daisy Dukes...not!*

Shorts and footwear...
the shorts are basecoated Folkart Linen. Pewter grey is used to define the creases in the shorts, with oyster white/linen gently drybrushed for highlights. The belt is Folkart Metallic Antique Copper. Footwear is my custom Pulse color. One pair of legs finished:
View attachment 84707


View attachment 84708


View attachment 84709


View attachment 84710


View attachment 84711

BTW, that's genuine, 100% Calaveras County, CA mud smeared on her shoes... :thumbsup:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

The second pair of legs:
View attachment 84712


View attachment 84713


View attachment 84714


View attachment 84715


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

*and so it ends...*

The finished Victim in all her splendor:
View attachment 84716


View attachment 84717


View attachment 84718


View attachment 84719


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...and with alternate arms and legs:
View attachment 84720


View attachment 84721


View attachment 84722


Thanks to those of you who took the time to check out my work...and a shout-out to Adrienne Bankert of KCRA-3 in Sacramento for providing inspiration for this project. I'll be sculpting a couple of custom bases for our lovely Victim...but that, dear fiends, is a story for another time...


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

She came out beautifully James!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
I love the darker fleshtones and the highlights in her hair! The whole project's been great to watch,and I'll be looking forwards to seeing how your bases turn out....
Well done mate!!

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Dave, Chris, thanks for looking! Much appreciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey James...:thumbsup: Man she's a knockout!...I've been following this thread closely and you have done a spectacular job on Miss Vickie (got that name from the Parts Pit)
Take a Bow James:wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Thankyew...thankyew verry much!  I have to admit I'm very proud of the way she turned out!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

PM for you, Denis...:wave:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I've never seen the poor girl look better. Kudos!!!


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Looks great. FYI there was talk of a second Victim kit for the Monster Scenes series back in the day. Also was to be a "Hero" kit.

Have never seen a photo or sketch though.

Pit Mike


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

James,

OUTSTANDING! I love the hair and the Crocs and all the extra that you have put on her! She turned out BEAUTIFUL!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great work, excellent results; if Adrienne googles herself some time and sees a link to this thread, I hope she opens the link and sees these pictures!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

MonsterModelMan said:


> James,
> 
> OUTSTANDING! I love the hair and the Crocs and all the extra that you have put on her! She turned out BEAUTIFUL!:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> MMM


OzyMandias, Mike, MMM, Cro-Magnon, thanks one and all for the kind words...and MMM, you are the first to catch the fact that she's wearing Crocs! I purposely avoided saying that word, saying "footwear" and "shoes", hoping that someone would recognize she was wearing Crocs...in fact, my lady has a pair of Crocs EXACTLY the color I painted the Victim's! Thanks for noticing, buddy! :wave:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

PM for you, MonsterModelMan... :wave:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

James,

Got your PM....I thought that the Crocs were a pretty cool touch!
Nice job on the little details like that!

MMM


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Excellent work! Great customizing job!!!
So cool to have an alternate looking victim.
I was thinking of buying a second and painting her completely different. I'm putting one in the cage and another in the pendulum.

Hey, you know what, someone needs to make a custom male victim. Model him after Shaggy or Freddie...


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

ZOINKS! Like, that's a great idea, Rat Salad! :thumbsup:
I have one more Victim kit and one more Dr. Deadly kit, and I have plans for both already...yessssss...


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

I have been following with great interest. She came out perfect! I like all your ideas and thanks very much for taking the time to share.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Glad you liked her, Marko! Thanks!


----------

